# 2.6.17-rc4-mm1 breaks nvidia-kernel installation

## red-wolf76

Ok guys... Following problem:

I currently use mm-sources and they work dandy, as far as I'm concerned. Currently running version is 2.6.17-rc3-mm1 and everything smokes. Nvidia compiles cleanly, direct rendering works. I even have a framebuffer console using fbvesa, although I have to use a different resolution from X to get around the annoying "10-pixel-shift problem".

Now yesterday night, I installed and compiled the latest greatest rc4 of mm-sources, changed the symlink, copied my config file from the current kernel, ran make oldconfig followed by make && make modules_install and copied the whole shebang to /boot.

Only now nvidia-kernel won't emerge. I'm at work using Window$ right now, so I can't provide logs (yet), but I must ask if anyone else ran into this yet? Since the kernel version is the only real variable, I guess it's more of a kernel problem than multimedia, so I posted it here

I have two hypotheses:

a) I spotted a whole lot of KBUILD stuff appearing during kernel compilation that I'm pretty sure wasn't there before. May be something there.

b) During make oldconfig, I was asked about 32bit or 64bit internal register(?) stuff with the default being 64. I didn't dare change the default, even though I'm running an AthlonXP, which is definitely 32bit, but I might be horribly off-base here.

I'll provide some logs and configuration data later when I get back to my box, but I'd be happy to receive any general thoughts on this. Latest ~x86 nvidia-kernel and glx, GCC is at 4.1.x, glibc at 2.4, Gnome (if it matters) was recently upgraded to 2.14 and works happily (as mentioned above) with the 2.6.17-rc3-mm1-kernel.

----------

## TheCoop

same problem with gcc3 and fluxbox...

----------

## mastor

same here

```
In file included from /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8756/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8756-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:15:

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8756/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8756-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv-linux.h:711: error: conflicting types for pm_message_t

include/linux/pm.h:142: error: previous declaration of pm_message_t was here

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8756/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8756-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:307: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8756/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8756-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.o] Error 1

```

after that, i had a loot at Makefile...

it seems that doesn't enable following -D flags:

```

-DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT

-DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM

-DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT

```

i've enabled these manually but ...  :Sad: 

```
  Building modules, stage 2.

make -rR -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.17-rc4-mm1/scripts/Makefile.modpost

  scripts/mod/modpost   -i /usr/src/linux-2.6.17-rc4-mm1/Module.symvers -I /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8756/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8756-pkg1/usr/src/nv/Modules.symvers -o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8756/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8756-pkg1/usr/src/nv/Modules.symvers vmlinux /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8756/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8756-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nvidia.o

FATAL: parse error in symbol dump file
```

----------

## red-wolf76

Anyone know what changed from 2.6.17-rc3 to -rc4 that causes this? Should we file a bug report with Andrew...

----------

## Vla

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=70252

btw, I don't see a reason to file a bug to a kernel dev, because it's a problem to nvidia to keep their drivers in sync with kernel development.

----------

## TheCoop

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=133696

portage should be updated with the patch soon

----------

## Gregoire

 *TheCoop wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=133696
> 
> portage should be updated with the patch soon

 

Which patch are you talking about ?

----------

## red-wolf76

Apparently there is one for the opensource part of nvidia-kernel.

----------

## TheCoop

see the nvnews thread

----------

## Gregoire

OK, then as I repported in the nv thread it don't works...

----------

## Gregoire

Is there any improvement regarding this problem anywhere ?

And even better, for 2.6.17-rc4-mm2 ?

Thank you very much !!!

----------

## TheCoop

It doesnt even compile for mm3!

----------

## Gregoire

And the just released driver isn't better in that respect...

----------

## rommel

if you apply the two patches in this thread... http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=70252 ... linked from bug the driver compiles fine.. working here with 2.6.17-rc5-mm1

----------

## red-wolf76

Just to update - newest mm-source (2.6.17-rc6-mm1) don't cut it without patching either.

----------

## micr0c0sm

Those patches do not work for me :/    rc6-no1

----------

## saintdev

It seems that modpost is segfaulting on rc6-mm2. I get the same error as post #12 in the nvnews.net thread.

```
  ld -m elf_x86_64  -r -o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8762/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8762-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nvidia.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8762/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8762-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-kernel.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8762/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8762-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8762/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8762-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8762/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8762-pkg2/usr/src/nv/os-agp.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8762/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8762-pkg2/usr/src/nv/os-interface.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8762/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8762-pkg2/usr/src/nv/os-registry.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8762/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8762-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-i2c.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

make -rR -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.17-rc6-mm2/scripts/Makefile.modpost

  scripts/mod/modpost   -i /usr/src/linux-2.6.17-rc6-mm2/Module.symvers -I /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8762/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8762-pkg2/usr/src/nv/Modules.symvers -o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8762/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8762-pkg2/usr/src/nv/Modules.symvers vmlinux /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8762/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8762-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nvidia.o

/bin/sh: line 1: 16930 Segmentation fault      scripts/mod/modpost -i /usr/src/linux-2.6.17-rc6-mm2/Module.symvers -I /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8762/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8762-pkg2/usr/src/nv/Modules.symvers -o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8762/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8762-pkg2/usr/src/nv/Modules.symvers vmlinux /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8762/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8762-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nvidia.o

make[3]: *** [__modpost] Error 139

make[2]: *** [modules] Error 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [mdl] Error 1

make: *** [module] Error 2

```

And if I try to compile alsa-driver, I get a similar error.

```
  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

/bin/sh: line 1: 21983 Segmentation fault      scripts/mod/modpost -i /usr/src/linux-2.6.17-rc6-mm2/Module.symvers -I /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/Modules.symvers -o /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/Modules.symvers vmlinux /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.o /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.o /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.o /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi-emul.o /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.o /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi.o /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/snd-seq-virmidi.o /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/snd-seq.o /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/snd-hwdep.o /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/snd-page-alloc.o /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/snd-pcm.o /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/snd-rawmidi.o /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/snd-rtctimer.o /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/snd-timer.o /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/snd.o /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-bus.o /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.o /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1-synth.o /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.o /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/synth/emux/snd-emux-synth.o /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/synth/snd-util-mem.o

make[3]: *** [__modpost] Error 139

make[2]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-rc6-mm2'

make: *** [compile] Error 2

```

----------

## mbar

Is there any fix for modpost? It is segfaulting when building rt2500 module also.

----------

